# ENGL vs Friedman



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between the ENGL Amp bundle and the Friedman collection for UAD (though I'll take feedback on the native versions too). Anyone here have experience with one or both of those? Any strengths or weaknesses? I already have Guitar Rig 5.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm not even sure how you managed to narrow the field that far! I hadn't thought much about the native versions, but I have spent 3 or 4 minutes wrestling with the UAD amplifier plug-ins!!

So far I only have the Chandler. When it was released it just astounded me, and I bought it. Right now I've got my eye on the Plexi and Bluesbreaker plugins, but I keep going back and listening to the Friedman collection too. The ENGL amplifiers sound great, but it isn't a sound I'm chasing after at the moment - probably should be! I just went back and listened to their demos and they are lovely.

What I need to do is hit the lottery and buy them all - which doesn't help you one bit, but at least you know you are not alone!

They are some great sounding plugins!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 22, 2015)

wst3 said:


> I'm not even sure how you managed to narrow the field that far! I hadn't thought much about the native versions, but I have spent 3 or 4 minutes wrestling with the UAD amplifier plug-ins!!
> 
> So far I only have the Chandler. When it was released it just astounded me, and I bought it. Right now I've got my eye on the Plexi and Bluesbreaker plugins, but I keep going back and listening to the Friedman collection too. The ENGL amplifiers sound great, but it isn't a sound I'm chasing after at the moment - probably should be! I just went back and listened to their demos and they are lovely.
> 
> ...


Well, the UAD plugs are pretty well on sale this week, and you should check your account for any coupons. I've got $75 worth hanging out, which are going to be bringing one awesome amp pack down to a much more palatable $49 for me this week; I'm just trying to decide which one.


----------



## Cowtothesky (Dec 22, 2015)

I have heard great things about the ENGL amps. They sound amazing in the demos. It has been on my list of things to get. I am also looking at the Kemper Profiling Amp. Would love to try one out.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 22, 2015)

Cowtothesky said:


> I have heard great things about the ENGL amps. They sound amazing in the demos. It has been on my list of things to get. I am also looking at the Kemper Profiling Amp. Would love to try one out.


Most people seem to agree that the Kemper is killer at what it does. There's some disagreement as to whether it is *the best* at it or if that honor goes to AxeFX, but they both exist at a very elite level (possibly also with the new Line6 Helix). Either almost certainly will serve you in a broader capacity than a plug-in that you can get on sale for $125. 

No doubt, ENGL is on the short list of real-deal high gain amp makers, and I'm sure you'll find more than a few of their amps profiled if you do pick up a Kemper.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Dec 30, 2015)

I went with the Friedman. Here's my first bit of noodling with it.


----------



## bap_la_so_1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Guitarist here haha
Engl is a high gain amp, but clean channel is really clean, sparkle and high headroom. Very tight and modern sound. Very versitle.
Ive never tried a Friedman. Based on its look, i guess it's more classic sounding


----------



## wst3 (Jan 11, 2016)

another guitarist here - I want them all... and I want them all in hardware and software... I need help, or a very wealthy patron!

On top of everything else, I'm torn between the UAD and native versions (where available.)O

Thus far the Chandler is still my favorite for covering a lot of sonic turf. It is sort of the amplifier I'd build if I had the time I think. But I also love the Engl's, and the Friedman. And the new Marshalls from UAD.

None of them sound quite as good as a real amplifier in the room, but they are getting closer and closer, and at this point I think you could probably fool almost anyone (except of course a guitarist) with the sims.


----------



## Bulb (Jan 12, 2016)

I have owned a few Engls over the years and I currently own a Friedman BE100. The Engls are very processed sounding, almost like you are listening to an already recorded and eq'd sound coming out of the cab, personally I find them a bit sterile now. They dont have a very "ampy" air to them. The Friedman on the other hand does. If the emulations stay true to the real amps, I would definitely tell you to go for the Friedman.


----------



## eljodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I've been playing guitar professionally for 32 years and I own the real amps.The UAD it just doesn't do it for me. The Axe Fx 2 does a better job, but I only use it for live performance and not for recording. But I would definitely go for the BE100. Bulb's description of the ENGL is very accurate, but they tend to sound heavier than he BE100.


----------

